# Older Stihl 009L losing power while cutting



## Kawliga (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Good Morning

So I lent my 24 year old 009L to my son in law to clean up some trees in his yard. It was running just fine before of course...

Saw starts fine, idles fine, and revs up fine, but once under load, (soon as it starts to cut), it loses power and will almost stop cutting. Pull it up out of the kerf and it revs back up again....try to cut and it bogs...

So, chain was real dull, sharpened that up. Saw looked pretty dirty so I tore it down and gave it a real good cleaning, it was filthy...cleaned out air filter, looks ok, no tears...reassembled saw....tried cutting again, same thing.

I did not clean muffler/spark arrestor so going to try that this morning, as it felt as if the saw was getting a little hot.

I can't see how my carb may need adjusting as it was fine before....but maybe I should try adjusting the high idle speed? Low idle is fine, and it revs fine when not under a load.

Only other thing I can think of is fuel filter....not sure how to check this, I guess just pull it out of the tank, but how do I know if it is clogged?

Any other suggestions or things to try? It has always ran real well...this is something new.

I guess I can always take it to my dealer, but would prefer to exhaust all possible solutions myself first....

Thanks

Mike


----------



## smokinj (Mar 13, 2011)

Turn the H screw to the left lean it up a bit 1/4 turn at a time.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 13, 2011)

I have to ask, did he put any gas in it that may be was not mixed?


----------



## Kawliga (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Checked screen, no problems here as there isnt one lol...saw too old I guess...not too much carbon there anyways.

Checked fuel filter....its a fibre type and looks ok to me...pretty clean.

Yes, I made sure to mix up 2 gallons of gas for the Son in law....I have refilled with fresh anyways.

Ok Jay, I'll try the high speed idle as it appears this is my last resort for DIY...

Mike


----------



## smokinj (Mar 13, 2011)

Kawliga said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> Checked screen, no problems here as there isnt one lol...saw too old I guess...not too much carbon there anyways.
> 
> ...



Screw driver and a 2 second job! Bill in the mail......lol


----------



## oldspark (Mar 13, 2011)

My 009L did something like that a while back and all it needed was an adj., hope thats it.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 13, 2011)

if that's not it, then give up and send me a PM, I want an 09, lol.

Seriously, though, are you sure your fuel lines are good? If messing with the carb doesn't do it, then maybe it IS time for a new filter and/or lines.


----------



## Kawliga (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks all for chiming in on this....yupper...was the high idle...running so sweet I put a new 14" bar and chain on her today as well...she was due for a new bar, pretty well filed the old one down to the bottom of the guides...

My ice auger did the same thing this winter...few turns on the screws and she was running like a champ.

I just don't understand why before I lent it, it was running fine...

My 009 is like part of the family, with me any time I am out on the snowmobile or the ranger...so nice to have it in tip top shape.

Thanks again all.....time to get its big brother busy and start bucking up the trees I have been skidding out over the past couple/three weeks....

Mike


----------



## Captain Hornet (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a 009L that has been in the family for twenty years.  It is a really good lite weight saw that I grab whenever I need to cut a little bit.  It was a problem to get running right with the carb needing adjustments but once I got it right it was good to go.  I have a MS440 for the medium,big stuff so I don't use it all the time.  Well really hate to see thhe little saw used up because we can't buy a new one.  It's a good saw.   David


----------



## Kawliga (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm....I guess I spoke too soon on how well the old girl was running....went to give it a little exercise today and after cutting just a few rounds it started losing power again.

Having a hard time also now to start...

Now, since i started this thread I also downloaded the manual. Checked on the carb adjustments....it only talks about 2 adjustment screws. The "idle" adjustment screw (LA), and the "low Speed" (L), screw...

So, when I look at mine, there are 3 screws you can access thru the ports in the case. Looking from the back to front of saw, there is a port on the left that can access 1 screw, it is a larger screw than the other two on the right...with a standard slot. On the port on the right, there are 2 screws accessible. They are smaller than the one on the left, stacked right on top of each other. The head on the adjustment screws are also different, they are more of a V/slot type notch...

The manual says it is LA ,on left and Low Speed on right....Not on my saw....but I assume it is older perhaps? Anyways, my take is that the left screw is in fact idle speed adj., and the 2 screws on the right are low and high speed adjustment, low on top, high on bottom. Is this correct?

I think from my previous adjustment something is out of whack, or perhaps I turned the wrong screw?? Who knows. I want to set them all back to factory if I can...(I dont have a tach). I read that fact settings are 1.5 turns out. (gently turn them all the way clockwise, then turn ccw 1.5). Do i do this for all 3 screws?

Once I at least get it running and idling, and I know what screws are for what I would think I can get it dialed in....

I have double checked the normal stuff, fuel filter,lines, spark plug, went to clean the spark arrestor but of course there isnt one....and all appears ok...

Appreciate any insight...thanks

M


----------



## oldspark (Mar 22, 2011)

In my manual it says to seat the adjusting screws (clockwise) and back off one complete turn, the LA screw is idle and you adjust clockwise until chain begins to run and then back off 1/4 turn. The High is on top and low on bottom .


----------



## Kawliga (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Thanks Old Spark...that will teach me to stop screwin around eh??

Guess I had the high and low backwards...surprised I got it to run at all....

Too late to mess with it now but I will try and reset....

Appreciate the help!

Mike


----------



## Kawliga (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks again, returned all carb adj. back to factory....dialed in the idle a little better....and then got the high speed adjusted just a little leaner than stock...Felled 3 dead birch leaning over the lake on the shoreline, and bucked em up with the saw and it ran well...glad to have it back in good order as this little saw goes everywhere with me in my Ranger...or tractor...Wouldn't be able to go ice fishing without it...

Mike


----------

